# Character Concept



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

So here's a concept character for my WiP webcomic(or Flash toon, if I get some time). Still have a lil bit more detail work to do before I add some color.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Blackyujiro said:


> So here's a concept character for my WiP webcomic(or Flash toon, if I get some time). Still have a lil bit more detail work to do before I add some color.


looks awesome dude 
hope you make the web comic/flash toon

chaoz


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

That's some awesome work.
The only bit of Criticism I'd make right now though is... The fists need to be bigger.
A lot bigger.


----------



## Dark Scion (May 5, 2009)

I like it, its a good mixture between detail and comical simplicity.

Yeah as an aspiring web comic artist I agree with the above, the fists are always oversized when sm are in a webcomic, then again if you want to be different or find them taking too long to do then dont worry.


----------

